# Yusra medical college?



## doc29 (Dec 25, 2009)

Has anyone heard of this one? I think it just opened, they're taking their first batch this year. I was wondering if anyone has heard about it or anything? 
Any information would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## saad91 (Jun 6, 2010)

doc29 said:


> Has anyone heard of this one? I think it just opened, they're taking their first batch this year. I was wondering if anyone has heard about it or anything?
> Any information would be appreciated. Thanks!


ya dude it just opened n i got admission there tommorrow will b my orientation but ymdc still has not been listed in the list of pmdc recognized colleges..i met with the principal they showed me the pmdc approval letter ..n also the affiliation with bahria uni n approval by hec,govt of pakistan..but um not sure those letters could be fake tOo...can nybOdy help me oUT?? principal of ymdc claimed that they already are recognized n the pmdc just have to publish their name in the list  :O


----------



## omeryousaf (Jun 1, 2010)

doc29 said:


> Has anyone heard of this one? I think it just opened, they're taking their first batch this year. I was wondering if anyone has heard about it or anything?
> Any information would be appreciated. Thanks!


AOA,
You can have all the admission details of this college from the following Liaison admission offices in Islamabad and Lahore:
Ph: 051-2110331-32
042-35172992-93
Mob: 0345-9599912-15

It is a PMDC recognized college affiliated with Bahria University.


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

There is no mention of Yusra Medical and Dental College on the PMDC site as being recognized.


----------



## FRENCHI (May 2, 2010)

Can anyone give us more informations about this college please


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

It is recognized by PMDC you can go and check. The website as actually slow on the update. I have a friend studying there and he tells me its very good. The faculty of this college is also very good. The principal of this college he tells me was the principal or vice-principal of AMC. Its own campus should be ready in one years time. It also has 100 seats. For a new college all this is very good.


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

overseas k students ko admission mil jta hai private me easily ya problem hti hai?


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

sandal ashraf said:


> overseas k students ko admission mil jta hai private me easily ya problem hti hai?


overseas get admission very easily in most private colleges with few exceptions!


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

me ne frontier k lye b apply kia hai pr fsc k marks kam hai 789 hain so i m afraid for frontier i want to go to frontier


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^This is an English forum. Please read our forum rules (link below) or your posts will be deleted. Thanks.


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

i mean to say i have applied for frontier but my marks in fsc are 789 out of 1100 so i m afraid wheather i wil gert admission or ...


----------



## zack999 (Oct 7, 2011)

when is result of entry test 2011?


----------

